# Dmoc 645



## jkelly (Sep 18, 2017)

Yes we do -- send me a PM and I can email it to you. Needs Windows XP (my son runs XP in a virtual machine for this, works fine).


----------



## jkelly (Sep 18, 2017)

Also, if you have advice on how to get max torque out of the DMOC 645 (rev 2), we'd really like to hear it. What settings in ccShell should we adjust? We're using the GEVCU from EVTV which is fine but I think we're not getting everything possible from the controller. BTW we are using the Siemens 1PV5135-4WS14 and a 400v Leaf pack. Its all great, but the previous rev of the DMOC 645 had a max power mode that was dropped in rev 2, and we're only pulling something like 260 amps, so I think there's headroom.

And should I start a separate thread on this question? (I'm fairly new to this forum, don't know the best way to get a conversation started.)


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

jkelly said:


> Yes we do -- send me a PM and I can email it to you. Needs Windows XP (my son runs XP in a virtual machine for this, works fine).


Im having trouble running ccShell. Keeps telling me I need a JRE 1.5 or better. I have installed a bunch of different ones and still get an error. What versions of CCShell do you have and 

I have it on an old XP laptop. I have it on a virtual Windows 7 and 10 and none of them work. They all can't open ccShell even with JRE installed. Not being a PC person this is a bit odd to me. 

onegreenev @ g mail . com

Any files and programs would be helpful. Not sure I want to use the device from evtv.


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

onegreenev said:


> Im having trouble running ccShell. Keeps telling me I need a JRE 1.5 or better. I have installed a bunch of different ones and still get an error. What versions of CCShell do you have and
> 
> I have it on an old XP laptop. I have it on a virtual Windows 7 and 10 and none of them work. They all can't open ccShell even with JRE installed. Not being a PC person this is a bit odd to me.
> 
> ...


Java is a pain to get working. Honestly, your best bet is to have someone with an already set up virtual machine send you the whole virtual disk and have you run the already set up version from there. Of course, it still wouldn't do you any good unless you've got the proper CCS file for your controller. If you've got a DMOC645 then it is very likely we could get you onto a proper firmware version and set up. No such luck for the DMOC445 though.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

CKidder said:


> Java is a pain to get working. Honestly, your best bet is to have someone with an already set up virtual machine send you the whole virtual disk and have you run the already set up version from there. Of course, it still wouldn't do you any good unless you've got the proper CCS file for your controller. If you've got a DMOC645 then it is very likely we could get you onto a proper firmware version and set up. No such luck for the DMOC445 though.


I have both the DMOC445 and the DMOC645. I believe I have my proper ccs file. I have finally got loaded the proper java but now I am needing a serial/usb driver and because it is running on my VMware Fusion I don't have a disc but an iso. So now off to locate a driver for the serial/usb for my windows xp


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

onegreenev said:


> I have both the DMOC445 and the DMOC645. I believe I have my proper ccs file. I have finally got loaded the proper java but now I am needing a serial/usb driver and because it is running on my VMware Fusion I don't have a disc but an iso. So now off to locate a driver for the serial/usb for my windows xp



Finally, I got my Virtual XP to talk to my DMOC 445. Now to hunt for .ccs files. Might just need to do some fancy foot work. It is recognizing my pack voltage. Looks like the one file has a high volt range but I know this one was setup as a 144 volt. Now that I have this going I'll work on figuring out a file and maybe fire up the 645. I as able to locate a generic Serial/USB driver and it works. It is a pretty slow program but it works. That is a good milestone.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

onegreenev said:


> Finally, I got my Virtual XP to talk to my DMOC 445. Now to hunt for .ccs files. Might just need to do some fancy foot work. It is recognizing my pack voltage. Looks like the one file has a high volt range but I know this one was setup as a 144 volt. Now that I have this going I'll work on figuring out a file and maybe fire up the 645. I as able to locate a generic Serial/USB driver and it works. It is a pretty slow program but it works. That is a good milestone.


I know this post is not for the DMOC 445 but I do have mine reading the .ccs file I received with the vehicle. I have like 6 other .ccs files and none of them opened when I tried to open them. The one file I got with the vehicle does open. So apparently I can go up to like 400 volts and the low cut off is like 125 volts and if the battery is lower than than it won't spin the motor. Mine is currently lower than that. Below is the saved eprom parameter file from the controller. 

Im not sure what all the parameters are about but some I have figured out already. If anyone can expound even further that would help. 


#ccShell-3 Parameters, saved with SFT-10-1631-000_2008_03_10.ccs by Administrator
#Thu May 21 21:11:32 PDT 2020
EEXPedZero\ (T_INT,C)=0.09961
EE2DisableChargedError\ (T_INT,C)=0.0
EE2ShaftDirection\ (T_INT,C)=1.0
EE2PsOnBat\ (T_INT,C)=119.92
EE1LoggingRate\ (T_INT,C)=-1.0
EEXAccelMaxTorque\ (T_INT,C)=99.97
EEXMaxRegenPower\ (T_INT,C)=14375.0
EE2LSyncMax\ (T_INT,C)=2.49977
EE2IsMax\ (T_INT,C)=400.0
EE2MotorPTCisNTC\ (T_INT,C)=0.0
EE2IRegDecoupling\ (T_INT,C)=0.0
EE2BatVHiMem\ (T_INT,C)=0.0122
EE1UsDCScale\ (T_INT,C)=2.48828
EE2MinPowerLimitSpeed\ (T_INT,C)=0.0
EEXBrakeLightOnTorque\ (T_INT,C)=19.99
EE2BatVLoMem\ (T_INT,C)=0.0122
EEXPreloadTorque\ (T_INT,C)=10.15
EEXInterlockSpeedHigh\ (T_INT,C)=1999.5
EE2MotorTempFilterK1\ (T_INT,C)=1.0
EE2HeatsinkTempFilterK1\ (T_INT,C)=0.009949
EE2PSHighBatIsMax\ (T_INT,C)=200.0
EE2NoAccelBat\ (T_INT,C)=125.98
EE2BoxTempMax\ (T_INT,C)=75.0
EE2OscDeltaHz\ (T_INT,C)=24.4
EE2PsiRSat\ (T_INT,C)=0.0
EEXPedMax\ (T_INT,C)=0.59961
EE2PsiRSlew\ (T_INT,C)=0.0
EEXTorqueSlew\ (T_INT,C)=1015.0
EE2FanOnTemp\ (T_INT,C)=39.941
EE2PsiRIm63\ (T_INT,C)=0.0
EEXNoBrakeSpeed\ (T_INT,C)=300.3
EE1UsDCFilterK1\ (T_INT,C)=0.019958
EE2IsQKp\ (T_INT,C)=0.24998
EE2HertzOscFilterK1\ (T_INT,C)=0.199951
EE2NoAccelPosSpeed\ (T_INT,C)=11999.5
EEXBrakeMaxTorque\ (T_INT,C)=50.13
EEXNormAccelPower\ (T_INT,C)=19219.0
EE2LSigma\ (T_INT,C)=0.14423
EE2PsiRMax\ (T_INT,C)=0.0
EE2MotorPTCHot\ (T_INT,C)=0.90039
EE2IdL50\ (T_INT,C)=50.0
EE2IsKp\ (T_INT,C)=0.24998
EE2MotorPTCCold\ (T_INT,C)=0.16602
EEXMinAccelPower\ (T_INT,C)=9609.0
EEXBrakeTorqueSlew\ (T_INT,C)=507.0
EEXFullAccelPosSpeed\ (T_INT,C)=11001.0
EE2WyeConnected\ (T_INT,C)=0.0
EE2BrkModulationIndex\ (T_INT,C)=0.949951
EE1MotorP\ (T_INT,C)=2.0
EE2NoRegenBat\ (T_INT,C)=174.02
EEXMaxAccelPower\ (T_INT,C)=28828.0
EEXNoIgnSwitch\ (T_INT,C)=1.0
EE1EncoderDirection\ (T_INT,C)=1.0
EE2RegenBatRamp\ (T_INT,C)=11.91
EE2BatVWFilterK1\ (T_INT,C)=0.799988
EE1TISVMDisabled\ (T_INT,C)=0.0
EE2IsQKi\ (T_INT,C)=0.001241
EE1HardOVLimit\ (T_INT,C)=0.84961
EEXPedBrake\ (T_INT,C)=0.2002
EE2BoxTempRamp\ (T_INT,C)=9.961
EE2PSLimitBatVoltage\ (T_INT,C)=379.88
EE2MaxCurrentAngleCos\ (T_INT,C)=0.766052
EE2ModulationIndex\ (T_INT,C)=0.949951
EE2BatVSFilterK1\ (T_INT,C)=0.099976
EE2IsKi\ (T_INT,C)=0.001241
EEXFullAccelNegSpeed\ (T_INT,C)=3000.5
EEXBrakeLightOffTorque\ (T_INT,C)=10.15
EE2NoAccelNegSpeed\ (T_INT,C)=3501.0
EE2MotorPTCMin\ (T_INT,C)=0.00391
EEXPedHyst\ (T_INT,C)=0.0752
EE2IdMax\ (T_INT,C)=50.0
EEXRegenOnSpeed\ (T_INT,C)=600.6
EE2StatorResistance\ (T_INT,C)=0.01237
EEXInterlockSpeedLow\ (T_INT,C)=1001.0
EEXFullBrakeSpeed\ (T_INT,C)=1298.8
EE2EnableContOffsetCalib\ (T_INT,C)=1.0
EE2RotorResistance\ (T_INT,C)=0.0
EE2OscDeltaT\ (T_INT,C)=20.0
EE2PSHighBatVoltage\ (T_INT,C)=369.92
EE2AccelBatRamp\ (T_INT,C)=11.91
EEXUnloadTorqueSlew\ (T_INT,C)=1015.0
EE2MaxCurrentAngleSin\ (T_INT,C)=0.642792
EE2IRegSatEnable\ (T_INT,C)=0.0
EE2HertzFilterK1\ (T_INT,C)=0.199951
EE2LSyncCap\ (T_INT,C)=1.75003
EEXPedAccel\ (T_INT,C)=0.25
EE2StallDutyFactor\ (T_INT,C)=0.75
EE1Enable1ZVPWM\ (T_INT,C)=1.0
EE1SpeedoDiv\ (T_INT,C)=0.0
EE1MaxSwitchingVdc\ (T_INT,C)=379.88
EE2FanOffTemp\ (T_INT,C)=34.961
EE2SlipConstant\ (T_INT,C)=0.44568
EE2PsOffBat\ (T_INT,C)=100.0
EE1EncoderPulses\ (T_INT,C)=64.0
EE2TorqueInductance\ (T_INT,C)=1.53617


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

onegreenev said:


> ...
> So apparently I can go up to like 400 volts and the low cut off is like 125 volts and if the battery is lower than than it won't spin the motor. Mine is currently lower than that. Below is the saved eprom parameter file from the controller.
> 
> Im not sure what all the parameters are about but some I have figured out already. If anyone can expound even further that would help.
> ...


i would want to know or figure out how these values are used and if they can be adjusted.

The battery no-acceleration limit is 125V, so possibly the motor will not accelerate (or move) according to the programmed acceleration ramp rate if BAT voltage is below that. Seems to agree with your finding.

The "Ps" ON and OFF voltage, is that for an internal Power supply? Need an eeprom decoder ring for abbreviations and stuff.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

kennybobby said:


> i would want to know or figure out how these values are used and if they can be adjusted.
> 
> The battery no-acceleration limit is 125V, so possibly the motor will not accelerate (or move) according to the programmed acceleration ramp rate if BAT voltage is below that. Seems to agree with your finding.
> 
> The "Ps" ON and OFF voltage, is that for an internal Power supply? Need an eeprom decoder ring for abbreviations and stuff.


EE2PsOnBat\ (T_INT,C)=119.92

This is the current main battery pack voltage. Since it is below 125v I was unable to get the motor to turn. Im going to add enough to turn the motor today.


----------



## Speedtrifle509 (Apr 6, 2020)

*Re: Dmoc 645 & ccShell working on Windows 7*

Hi. I thought folk might want to know that it IS possible to run ccShell on a Win7 64 bit machine.
I installed ccShell v3.1.8.01 as administrator and then set it's compatibility mode to XP SP3 and to always run in administrator mode via, it's properties tab.

Initially it would give a 'no suitable JVM found' message on startup and did the same after I'd installed the latest version of Java JRE from Oracle. However, after un-installing that and installing JRE v5.0, which can be downloaded from the Oracle archives if you create an account, ccShell opens fine.

For hardware interface I'm using an ATEN UC232A USB to serial adapter which ccShell recognises as COM5.

Unfortunately that's as far as I get because I don't have a .CCS file for my DMOC 645. The GUID is 9D-C7-1C-F3-A0-B7-42-DD which I read using PuTTY terminal program. It's output in response to '?' (and any other key in fact) is attached.

Can anyone help with a .CCS file for this? I also have the 1PV5135 motor so I just need the standard .CCS file for that combination.

Regards.


----------

